# Opening Port 3306



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

HI. I'm trying to set up MySQL on my XP SP3 machine. The install stops when it cannot access port 3306. I've opened it in Network Connections, FireWall, Exceptions, but it is still not accessible. I am running AVG Internet Security, but not using it's Firewall. When I look at ports in AVG I get this:

0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:3306

don't know if this is helpful.

THANKS.

RON


----------



## Jim_Brumbaugh (Feb 8, 2011)

Check your .cnf file under the DB mysql server install right script and see if port 3306 is commented out, if it is then take the comment marks off and save. See if that fixes the issue. Also is port 3306 enabled in your default security group?


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

I cannot find any .cnf file in the MySQL folders. Also, not sure how I would know if 3306 is enabled in my default security group. When I do netstat -ano I get this for 3306:

TCP [::]:3306 [::]:0 LISTENING

Does that help? I changed the scope to 127.0.0.1 but it doesn't show up with netstat. Should I reboot?

RON


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

Also telnet 127.0.0.1 3306 fails. Just don't know why? MySQL is up and running however (the service is).


----------



## Jim_Brumbaugh (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry Ron, 

had a few fires to put out else where. How is everything progressing or is it progressing at all? You might want to try pinging port 3306 to see if it is active.

With the .cnf file can you do a search for it on the C drive?

JB


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

Can you ping a port? I don't know how. I tried to telnet to it, no luck. BUT, when I tried to telnet to: 192.168.1.102 139 (i.e., port 139) my machine immediately rebooted; I mean, it was immediately at the start up screen (the manufactuers's screen). WOW!


----------



## Jim_Brumbaugh (Feb 8, 2011)

Whoa, let me see: Go here: http://www.canyouseeme.org/ and see if the port show open or closed.

Sorry cannot ping a port...my mistake.

Try:

nmap server-ip

nmap localhost


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is your intent really to put the Windows XP system on the Internet accessible to anyone? Hosting a server is not an easy feat. I certainly hope you're not doing this with your primary computer that has all your important programs and data.


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

That's all.


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

nmap says:

3306/tcp unknown mysql

so it should be there, right? then what's wrong. I'm sure it's some incredibly trivial little thing, but....?


----------



## Jim_Brumbaugh (Feb 8, 2011)

I have read some posts on Google that there might be a bug with a specific version but I am not going to rely on that. 

TCP unknown mysql? So it is associating the port to MySQL, but it's status is unknown. Do you have that port open on your router/modem?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why would you need to open a port on the router if everything is being routed on the same computer?


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

One thing: I did try to telnet to it and failed. But then I tried to telnet like this:

telnet 192.168.1.102 139 (i.e., port 139 on my local machine) and IMMEDIATELY I was looking at the computer's start up screen as if I rebooted (the manufacturer's screen). Very weird. Something (just guessing) tried to jump to 0:0.


----------



## Jim_Brumbaugh (Feb 8, 2011)

DoubleHelix said:


> Why would you need to open a port on the router if everything is being routed on the same computer?


True, just trying to work things through.

Ron, I have reach my limit on this, need to do some more research before posting back. Hope we can get this solved.


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

Do I need that open on my router? This is all local to the machine. Does it even care about the router? (I don't know).


----------



## Jim_Brumbaugh (Feb 8, 2011)

No Ron do not open the port on the router, like DoubleHelix said there is no reason too.


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

Jim: I GREATLY appreciate your help. I've asked all over the place and no one has a clue so far. Just so weird. Even a direction to look for errors would be helpful at this point.,


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't worry, I didn't. Didn't make sense to me (but then again, routers...who knows?).


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

Oddly, in the event viewer it says:

C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.5\bin\mysqld: ready for connections.
Version: '5.5.11' socket: '' port: 3306 MySQL Community Server (GPL)


----------



## Jim_Brumbaugh (Feb 8, 2011)

That is weird...


----------

